# How is the economy changing your hunting plans?



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

How is the economy changing your hunting plans?

I am just curious - how is the economy and fear of a recession affecting your hunting plans for this fall.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

None, the gas around here in Nodak has been dropping like a rock lately. Down to $2.29 as of yesterday.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chaws said:


> None, the gas around here in Nodak has been dropping like a rock lately. Down to $2.29 as of yesterday.


But it is still $3.60 for the guys that drive REAL trucks! :lol: Non of that stff with a dozen cup holders!

It hasn't affected me!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

$2.59 in Bismarck this AM. Honestly, seems like we have taken less vehicles on our trips this year. Usually it is 1 vehicle for 2 hunters, but now it is 3-4 hunters in a vehicle.........


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The price of gas won't overcome my passion for chasing the birds. It has cost more this year, but that's also because the numbers are down in my area so you have to hit a few more fields then normal. That's fine with me, I love watching my dog work the most anyways.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Last year I hunted in 5 states. This year only 2 so far. I will hunter closer to home and drive instead of fly around hunting with buddies in other parts of the country.

It has also dramatically cut into my gun and gear budget.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is all the crops still standing that has affected the number of trips for me. A lot more late season hunting for this dude.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm hunting more this year than last year.


----------



## PRAIRIEWANDERER (Jan 14, 2007)

no impact on my plans....this is what I live for. period. I am alive, healthy, and have a supportive spouse...not to mention a job with lots of flexibility...I would be foolish not to take advantage of that set of conditions. I will take a total of 10 upland trips this fall (3 down, 7 to go, which includes a youth pheasant hunt where I don't actually hunt, but it is a great time regardless).


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

deacon said:


> It is all the crops still standing that has affected the number of trips for me. A lot more late season hunting for this dude.


Ditto!


----------

